# Lincoln Show Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder Guys & Gals that booking for the Midsummer & Music Show at Lincoln closes on 25th June so those of you that haven't yet booked please start thinking about it now and let me know when you have booked if you cannot confirm yourselves on the rally list. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Jac

I have booked

Dave

656

aka The Egg Man


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave and I'll have a dozen for Lincoln please :lol: 

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave and I'll have a dozen for Lincoln please :lol: 

Jac


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

got tickets yesterday, see you there


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi lady j 
pm'd you to confirm booking
c u there 
chapter


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hello Lady J

Have tickets, will travel see you all there

Bill & Janet


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pepe, Chapter and Minvera all confirmed  

Have any more of you now booked with Warners for Lincoln



Jacquie


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi jaq
have booked and recieved tickets, see you there
alan

dave, half dozen and a couple of steaks for me


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

lawson64 said:


> dave, half dozen and a couple of steaks for me


Sirloin, rump or fillet - Peppered steaks may also be available, but these are the flash fried ones i.e. Thin!

8O 6 weeks to go and the Egg & Steak orders have already started to come in :lol:

Dave

656


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

dave
come on kidda 5 weeks not 6 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
and i'll have the sirloin please mate :wink: 
alan


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

Our tickets were waiting for us when we got back from Minehead. Marked down as M'facts.Com OK.  

Can we have 2 rump steaks and a dozen eggs please Dave.  

Thanks Dave and Lynne


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

anyone know where motorhomefacts pitches are sited at lincoln

Bob & jan


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hello Lady J 

Just for info Janet and me will not be arriving until Friday, I'm hoping early afternoon but I do not know where we will be setting off from as this weekend terminates our hols in Cornwall, Devon and Dorset

Bill & Janet


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

*Lincoln MF*

Dave 
Could I order 2 Sirloin steaks and 1 Doz eggs, we are arriving on Friday

Thanks

Bill


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Rocky58 

I have no idea where we will be pitched at Lincoln as last year we were on the map on one side of the ground but ended up on the other side of the showground. Warners seem to have a habbit of moving the goal posts at these shows and they do not give us prior notice unfortunately.


Minvera

Ok no problem when you arrive look forward to meeting you both.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We have the following members on the rally list that have not been confirmed can you please all let me know when you have booked with Warners. Thanks.


Rocky58
Aaronsdad
gjc
eddied
tendy
RogerandSandra
Woofer
kandb



Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi jacquie booked last week, just waiting for the tickets to come through.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ian I have confirmed you.

Anymore on the above list now booked please.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Sally at Warners tells me that we have only 18 booked for Lincoln so far :roll: 
our list is showing 22 confirmed bookings :roll: 1 of which I do know about but that still leaves 3 that have said they have booked. Could you all please check your tickets and make sure you have Motorhomefacts on them. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sally at Warners tells me that we have only 18 booked for Lincoln so far :roll:
> our list is showing 22 confirmed bookings :roll: 1 of which I do know about but that still leaves 3 that have said they have booked. Could you all please check your tickets and make sure you have Motorhomefacts on them. Thanks
> ...


Hi Jacquie,

We booked with Warners today. Arriving Thursday, thanks


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

HiJac

Just checked my ticket - M'Facts

Dave

656


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Dave,

Well it worked I have just smashed my screen with a fly swatter!!!!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

checked my ticket m'facts.com in large letters printed across the middle


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed jimjam Jim :lol: 




656 Dave that b fly is getting on my nerves can't you change it for a chicken as your the egg man :lol: 




Well done chapter your ok then.



Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> 656 Dave that b fly is getting on my nerves can't you change it for a chicken as your the egg man :lol:
> Jacquie


Sorry Jac, dont have a chicken one that small that is animated. Anyway, I quite like it as it is different

Eggy

656


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

How about this then Dave

http://www.jeboavatars.com/Forum_Avatars_Chick-Hatching_Avatar_318.html

Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> How about this then Dave
> http://www.jeboavatars.com/Forum_Avatars_Chick-Hatching_Avatar_318.html Jacquie


No, not that one, good try tho :lol:

Eggy


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Have booked and got confirmation e-mail. We arrive Friday (have checked my dates this time :roll: )

Looking forward to seeing everyone there.

Anne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Anne all confirmed



Jacquie


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*lincoln show rally*

hi Jackie,
Tickets arrived for Lincoln show, club area = MotorhomeFacts.com.

Have tried to alter rally attendees page to confirmed but no can do!

Dave, could I please order 2 sirloin steaks and 1/2 doz eggs, thanks

Pam


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pam,

Ok all confirmed see you there.


Now that leaves

eddied (will let us know this week)



Still showing as un confirmed have you booked yet eddy


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hello am I talking to myself here could the above folks please please let me know what they are doing regarding Lincoln. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi folks this is the last week now for booking Lincoln booking closes at 9am on Monday 25th June so if you haven't booked yet I would do it this week. :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

We are now booked. Email received and tickets awaited

Look forward to meeting you all there

Graham


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Waggy Graham,

You do not appear to be on the rally list could you please add yourself onto it on the front page, thank you, any problems let me know and I will add you on. Look forward to meeting you.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Waggy

Thanks for putting your name on the list, as you have already booked with Warners I have confirmed you as an attendee. 

Normally you would do this yourself from the e-mail you receive when you put your name down, however for some unknown reason some members don't get this e-mail.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Time is marching folks any more joining us at Lincoln :?: if so be quick and get booking with Warner's.





Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

And dont forget to order your Steak and or Eggs

Dave - Eggy

656


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

You have PM Eggy :lol: 
Geo


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Eddied is now booked and confirmed, but SUZIEFLUZIE is not on Warners list at the moment, have you booked with them? 

Just a final reminder that pre-booking for this show closes at 9.00am on Monday. It was a fantastic show last year, apart from the tornado that got olley's awning :!: :!:   but seriously the music was great and we must surely be due some good weather soon 

We still have some space on our pitch but unfortuneatly anyone who does not pre-book will not be able to camp with MHF, so if you want to join us please book over the weekend and put your name on the list of attendees in the rally section at the bottom of the front page.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

I have booked with Warners, received confirmation e mail and now awaiting tickets.

I have included our name on the rally page.

Regards

Jacqui.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jacqui look forward to seeing you both again



Jacquie


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

yes look forward to seeing you again, hopefully it will be a bit warmer than last time (Newark)

Jacqui


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jacqui 

Look forward to meeting up with you, it was cold at Lincoln last year at the outdoor concert on the Saturday evening, but the rest of the time the sun shone, apart from the tornado I mentioned previously!!. Judgeing from the amount of rain we have been having recently it must surely have run out by then :roll:


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

I would hope the rain has run out by then. I live near Lincoln and we have had a LOT of rain this past 2 weeks. There is a lane in our village called Watery Lane and it certainly is living up to its name.

I have been to concerts in Clumber Park in July and it has been cold in the evenings, I just put an extra fleece on. I went to the Humber Bridge Bash last year in July that was very cold.

Jacqui


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last chance folks to book for this show rally today, booking closes with Warners at 9am tomorrow



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

For Jacquie and those of you who haven't received your tickets yet here is a map of the site


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jen all as clear as mud again as per Warners usual effort :roll: :lol: I do hope Sally remembers to leave my tickets with security for me else we shall have a rally with no marshal :lol: that is until you get there. Looking at the map we could be somewhere in the same area as last year.


Booking for Lincoln is now closed folks.




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

"quote from Frantone on other thread"
]Are bread crates good because they are light or because they are strong or because they are free/cheap?
Recent experience in France with the Fiamma style yellow mats showed them to be worse than useless. I also experimented with rubber door mats (the ones with holes) which allowed the soft ooze through so there was no grip.....wouldn't bread crates do the same???
Would wooden planks solve the problem of sinking and give some grip?

So many questions.....so little time........
TonyP
p.s.Yellow marigolds of the world unite!!!

I never can get these blooming quote things to work.

In answer to your questions Tony yes bread crates do work well they do for us and we have tried everything :lol: wood bits do stop you sinking as well but you have no grip with them like you do with the bread crates. We sometimes use both.


Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

As lincoln is next weekend, i will be going on Thursday so, Wednesday is the last day to order eggs and steak

Dave

656


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks like the Outdoor concert is going to be a bit on the wet side.....
Now were did i put that Wet-suit & flippers?

How do I get hold of "Bread Creates"?

Brian


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincoln*

Greetings,



> How do I get hold of "Bread Creates"?


That's the catch Brian, you have got to buy 24 loaves of bread first!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Brian,

Tescos Asda Sainsburys or any bread shop have them just ask they may give you one or you could offer a small dontaion :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Warners have posted the following on the Out & About site.

We plan to visit the showground tomorrow to see exactly what the state of play is.

Don

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT 
Parts of the Lincolnshire showground have been affected by the recent floods and weather. Due to this, please be aware that rally areas for those who have NOT pre-booked tickets may be limited. Non-booked pitches will be in high demand and on a first come first served basis as space will be dependant on weather and ground conditions.

We thank you in advance for your patience this year.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Cheers Jacquie,
I was just speaking to a neighbour and his friend happens to work for one of the large bakeries.
He just happens to know that there are a few damaged creates lying around that I can have ...fingers crossed.

Brian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jac

Didn't I read somewhere that they were intending keeping all the vans on the roadways if the grass was still wet?

If that's the case there's no need to panic.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ken
Yes I think you are right. Is THIS where it was, JP's post, 5th one down on page 2?
Hope the weather stays as warm and dry for the rest of the week as it has been here for the last 3 days, that should help dry the ground up quite a bit.

Keith


----------

